# Logitech G930 Mute LED



## Dunak (12. Dezember 2012)

Guten Abend,

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Logitech G930 Headset. Die Rote LED die eigentlich nur leuchten sollte wenn man den Mute Knopf betätigt oder das Mikrofon hochklappt, leuchtet seid 3 Tagen ununterbrochen. Die Mutefunktion ist nicht beeinträchtigt. Was mich nun stört ist dieses Rote Licht im Augenwinkel, ich habe bereits Treiber neu installiert. Hat nichts geholfen.
Google hat bei mir leider nichts ausgespuckt deshalb schreibe ich hier einen Beitrag. Ich bedanke mich für die Hilfe.
Headset wurde vor ca einem halben Jahr gekauft.

Dunak


----------



## Metalic (12. Dezember 2012)

Habe vor ein paar Tagen erst von 2 Leuten hier gelesen die auch Probleme mit dem Headset hatten. Ich würde es einfach einschicken zur Reparatur.


----------



## mattinator (12. Dezember 2012)

Hast Du die aktuellen Treiber installiert (http://logitech-louk.navisite.net/web/ftp/pub/techsupport/gaming/lgs840_x64.exe) ? Da kann man die Funktion der LED umschalten "Immer aus" / "Immer aktiv" / "Stummschalten verfolgen". Findest Du nach Klick auf das Equalizer-Symbol ("Hörerlebnis anpassen") in der LGS.


----------



## Dunak (12. Dezember 2012)

Habe den von dir genannten Treiber installiert, jedoch finde ich die Option nicht die du meinst. Habe mal einen Screenshot beigefügt.
http://www.abload.de/img/headsetehqor.png


----------



## mattinator (12. Dezember 2012)

Das ist ja komisch, dachte eigentlich das G35 und G390 unterscheiden sich nur in der Übertragung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte auch schon komische Effekte mit der Software, nannst ja noch mal in der Reihenfolge versuchen:
- mit nicht angeschlossendem Headset Software deinstallieren
- reboot
- Software neu installieren
- Headset anschließen


----------



## Dunak (12. Dezember 2012)

Hat leider nichts gebracht, nach wie vor keine dieser Einstellungen sind vorhanden.


----------



## mattinator (12. Dezember 2012)

Da kann ich Dir nur das Logitech Forum empfehlen (Headphones / Headsets / Microphones - Logitech Forums) und deren Support (Telefonischer Kundendienst). Ich hatte wegen permanenten Problemem mit meinem ersten G35 nach einer Rückfrage bei Support kurzerhand kostenlos ein neues funktionierendes zugesendet bekommen.


----------



## Dunak (12. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar, dann werd ich das mal versuchen, ansonsten werd ich einfach das Licht zukleben und gut  Danke dir für deine Hilfe


----------

